# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Mokaner's Workbook

## Mokaner

Hey, this is Mokaner. I am fairly new to this site, however not to lucid dreaming. I have known about it for about one and a half years and practised for roughly one. I now hope that this course will help boost my lucid experiences. I have had several lucid dreams before but never reliably, so this is something I would like to achieve.

As RC's I use 
 - pinching myself feeling for pain, 
 - trying to breath through my pinched nose and 
 - attempting to poke a finger through my palm.

I have not yet reckognized any Dream Signs, although I can often relate my dreams' content to recent events in Waking Life.

My Short-Term Goals are to achieve lucidity and toy with the different means of control, doing the following things:
 - Teleport/Alter the Dream Scene
 - Summon Dream Characters
 - Summon Items
 - Change into another form
 - Fly

As for Long-Term Goals, I currently want to focus mostly on getting lucid reliably every two weeks.
In addition to that I'd like to tackle the tasks of the month/year since they do seem quite good fun.
One task wich I have set for myself is to equip myself with a full set of armor, a sword and all those other nice medieval weapos I am kinda obsessed with, then challenge all my fears and weaknesses to come get me in "physical" form and see who's stronger. I hope to really become a better person this way, since I have heard DC's were representations of aspects of yourself.

The History of my dreams has a long blank spot: I remember at least two nightmares from when I was nine or younger still in fragments, but then nothing much really. I dont think that, since the age of twelve, I ever paid any attention to my dreams.
This changed quite drastically when I heard about lucid dreaming for the third time. (The first time I heard of it was in a fiction novel, so I didn't quite believe it, the second time was a friend of mine telling me in school but not really peaking my interest) The third time was a guy on youtube who said he was going to try this, and also introduced techniques to me. At this point I was really intrigued, wishing to learn more - and, oh my goodness, there was. I easily spent two hours looking up different techniques, and was really excited all day. As I have heard many do, I got lucky that first night. I was in a dream in some kind of a supermarket on a giant rolling staircase looking at a friend from primary school, when I woke up. I lay in the dark, thinking that I wish I could get lucid, then pinching myself - and not feeling pain. I tried again harder and then focused on getting back into the dream I had just come from, then, as soon as I was there, changed it into a wood. My brother was with me for some reason, but I paid him no heed and instead changed myself into a wolf. I do not know if I succeeded because I was too exited to really focus on anything I was doing. However, I am certain that I was running rather swiftly on all four limbs thereafter. I then tried to fly but couldn't, so I kept on leaping through the wood until I was at it's edge. It ended in a cliff wich made me think that I should be able to fly alright when in air. I did another RC, not wanting to throw my real body off a cliff, counted to three (for my brother) and jumped. It turned out I could not fly, but woke quite abruptly when smashing into the mountainside opposite me. Still I was very exited, told everybody I knew about this cool dream and went on wth the day. I did get lucid again the next night, but woke up as soon as I did. It then took me half a year to start practising seriously, and I did get lucky a handful of times since then. I do struggle a lot with my dream recall if I take even a weeks time off journaling them.

I currently use a dream journal and mean to go all in with WBTB and WILD as soon as the holidays start.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to DV and Intro class!  :smiley:

----------

